# Who's definitely NOT doping in the TdF?



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

So, with all the talk about Froome, Porte, etc. I thought it would be interesting to speculate on the good guys. Here is my list, feel free to add and/or debate

Cunego
Hejedahl
Contador
VandeVelde
Millar
Most any French dude including Voeckler.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Sadly my list of anyone who is definitely not doping is completely blank. I want to believe, but you can never be 100% sure.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

RaptorTC said:


> Sadly my list of anyone who is definitely not doping is completely blank. I want to believe, but you can never be 100% sure.


True. But I think Cadel and TeeJay are clean.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Cav and Sagan are probably clean.

All them climbers, they dopers.


----------



## Purt (Dec 23, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> Sagan clean.


not sure if srs. :skep:


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Svein Tuft


----------



## go do it (Sep 12, 2007)

the guy in last place


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

The pessimist in me is not sure if this is a case of "clean riders" or just an example of not responding well to microdosing.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

The guys standing on the sidelines with their kits on cheering, those guys are probably clean. Probably.....


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Quintana is clean. Pure climber, and sucks at everything else. Sorry, had to stick up for "La Raza". 

Pretty much anyone who isn't on team Sky. Sad to think, but this Tour would be 10x better without team Sky.

Oh and Greipel is probably on Steroids. j/k


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

SFTifoso said:


> Quintana is clean. Pure climber, and sucks at everything else. Sorry, had to stick up for "La Raza".
> 
> Pretty much anyone who isn't on team Sky. Sad to think, but this Tour would be 10x better without team Sky.
> 
> Oh and Greipel is probably on Steroids. j/k


Do you genuinely believe that Sky are doping and nobody else is? Head...Sand...


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

r1lee said:


> The guys standing on the sidelines with their kits on cheering, those guys are probably clean. Probably.....


+1...


----------



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

Interesting article...

http://www.outsideonline.com/fitness/biking/Analysing-Froomes-Performance.html


----------



## Bigfred* (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm definately not in the TDF. And, I'm definately not doping, unless Oreos have been added to WADA's list. I certainly believe they improve my performance.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

eyebob said:


> So, with all the talk about Froome, Porte, etc. I thought it would be interesting to speculate on the good guys. Here is my list, feel free to add and/or debate
> 
> Cunego
> Hejedahl
> ...


I'd wait on clearing Voeckler until we see what he does on Bastille Day


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

SFTifoso said:


> Quintana is clean. Pure climber, and sucks at everything else. Sorry, had to stick up for "La Raza".


Like Rasmussen and Frank Schleck? Pure climbers and suck at everything else.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Phil and Paul are not dopers.

dopes, but not dopers.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Oxtox said:


> Phil and Paul are not dopers.
> 
> dopes, but not dopers.


I actually think Phil is doped up this year (taking his meds) because he's been doing pretty well so far! 
Those two sure get a lot of criticism, but honestly I will miss Phil when he decides to retire. Paul, not so much.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

All of Team Cofidis? BMC? Lampre?

Either they are not doping..or they should fire whatever doctor is doping their team(s).


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

regnaD kciN said:


> Interesting article...
> 
> Can we Trust the Peloton? | Biking Fitness Plans and Advice | OutsideOnline.com


"VAM" survey or analysis caught my eye. We had this used in an audit at our work regarding equipment utilization. Data without knowledge is garbage. The discussion of the TDF and Froome data does appear particularly damning however.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

eyebob said:


> So, with all the talk about Froome, Porte, etc. I thought it would be interesting to speculate on the good guys. Here is my list, feel free to add and/or debate
> 
> Cunego- *Was once doped but now sucks*
> Hejedahl- *You mean former US Postal Hesjedal?*
> ...





aclinjury said:


> Cav and Sagan are probably clean.
> 
> All them climbers, they dopers.


Did you see Sagan this spring? He reeks of it.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Jensie


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

roddjbrown said:


> Do you genuinely believe that Sky are doping and nobody else is? Head...Sand...


Pretty much. I'm sure there a few dopers here and there, but I think Sky is the only team with a "program" in place.


----------



## ALIHISGREAT (Dec 21, 2011)

SFTifoso said:


> Pretty much. I'm sure there a few dopers here and there, but I think Sky is the only team with a "program" in place.


Yeah I've heard they have a very good training "program" - it works because they spent the time working out how to perform well OFF the dope.. whereas everyone else came off the dope and are still training like they're on it and wondering why they're not going very fast.


I don't think any of the GC contenders are doping - maybe if Kreuziger or someone rides up the road then it will be suspicious. 

There are probably a few smaller name riders doing it because they need to dope in order to make the cut and fulfil their TdF dream.

but apart from that I'm optimistic that the peloton is now pretty clean. 

(and don't come back at me with any of that VAM analysis crap on Froome... its all worked out with estimated timings since there are no official timings for climbs, not the mention the 100 other variables that are difficult to measure, and can't be reliably controlled for.)


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I think it's a safe bet Teejay isn't doping this tour. I wonder if he got a warning due to his bio passport or something.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

go do it said:


> the guy in last place


Schleck


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

ALIHISGREAT said:


> I don't think any of the GC contenders are doping - maybe if Kreuziger or someone rides up the road then it will be suspicious.


Well, one of them did ride up the road, and it was Froomie... Oh wait, this thread is about the ones who AREN'T doping, and yet Froome is more than 2 minutes ahead of the closest competitor, and if not for a moment's inattention, more than 3...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

ToffieBoi said:


> Jensie


While I agree, I don't like the fact he says he never did in the past. When he was riding at the East German sports academy, I can promise you he did. The East Germans were famous for it. If he hadn't he would have been gone. Like I said, likely is clean now, but I don't like him denying his past either.


----------



## ALIHISGREAT (Dec 21, 2011)

Slartibartfast said:


> Well, one of them did ride up the road, and it was Froomie... Oh wait, this thread is about the ones who AREN'T doping, and yet Froome is more than 2 minutes ahead of the closest competitor, and if not for a moment's inattention, more than 3...


Since when is a time gap in the GC evidence of doping?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

NJBiker72 said:


> Schleck


I wouldn't bet much of anything on someone not doping at all, but some names that clearly aren't "prepared" like they were in previous years; Contador, Schleck, Kloden.


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the article, that was really good. Wonder what they'll make of today's performance...


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

ALIHISGREAT said:


> Since when is a time gap in the GC evidence of doping?


I think we've found out that it almost always is. :mad2:


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I wouldn't bet much of anything on someone not doping at all, but some names that clearly aren't "prepared" like they were in previous years; Contador, Schleck, Kloden.


Kloden is ancient in pro cycling terms so it's no surprise if his performance is dropping, but I suppose the older you are perhaps the more it makes a difference if you don't "prepare" as you previously did.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

The Lantern Rouge, currently Tuft. He's probably clean, but I wouldn't bet my paycheck on it either.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Cav clean? LMFAO! You think only climbers and GC guys are dopers? Domestiquies like Hincappie were doped to the gills too. Sprinters use different drugs than climbers. They need power drugs, not crap like EPO.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like all the Americans are clean this year!


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

DIRT BOY said:


> Cav clean? LMFAO! You think only climbers and GC guys are dopers? Domestiquies like Hincappie were doped to the gills too. Sprinters use different drugs than climbers. They need power drugs, not crap like EPO.


Like what, steroids? I think sprinters benefit more EPO and blood transfusions as they need to be fresh for the last 200 meters. The velodrome guys probably would benefit more steroids.


----------



## ALIHISGREAT (Dec 21, 2011)

Slartibartfast said:


> I think we've found out that it almost always is. :mad2:


A time gap is evidence of a stronger rider and nothing else.

A positive test is evidence of doping. (or I'd even accept the anecdotal evidence/rumours that tend to surround dopers).


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

ALIHISGREAT said:


> A time gap is evidence of a stronger rider and nothing else.
> 
> A positive test is evidence of doping.


That is good to hear, especially if you are a certain Texan.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

peter584 said:


> Looks like all the Americans are clean this year!


NO they are loaded up as well its just they are not very good at it anymore.


----------



## ALIHISGREAT (Dec 21, 2011)

The Tedinator said:


> That is good to hear, especially if you are a certain Texan.


Sorry but you appear to have misquoted me. That's awfully rude of you!


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

DIRT BOY said:


> Cav clean? LMFAO! You think only climbers and GC guys are dopers? Domestiquies like Hincappie were doped to the gills too. Sprinters use different drugs than climbers. They need power drugs, not crap like EPO.


Well Cav has historically suffered with addiction - to Walkers sensations. Honestly, the only guy in the pro peloton who would talk about his struggles with addiction to potato chips


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

ALIHISGREAT said:


> A time gap is evidence of a stronger rider and nothing else.
> 
> A positive test is evidence of doping. (or I'd even accept the anecdotal evidence/rumours that tend to surround dopers).


A positive test is POSITIVE evidence of doping. A time gap, if big enough, is circumstantial evidence.


----------

